# Alliance Park Shakedown



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Yesterday there was a shakedown race on Ed (HO Race Pro) Bianchi's Alliance Park track. Racers from CT, MA, NJ and RI were in attendance. The track is MDF with tinned copper braid. Ed did a demo of his track building technique and made a working skid pad that a lucky racer took home. There was a race for HOCOC Sportsman cars and another race for open competition cars, those were mostly brass gravity cars.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Nice looking track! I can see myself slowly drifting (get it?) towards gravity cars...


----------

